# New Rig...



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Now it's a party.... Can't wait to get her wet!


----------



## FlyItAll (Aug 3, 2013)

That is a sweet looking rig! You can get anywhere with it. Do you know what your draft is?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

The guy I bought it from told me it'll pole in 5 inches or so. I'll need more to get up in I'm sure.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Very cool- Gheenoe?


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Gheenoe Classic 15'6" with a 9.9 hp 4 stroke merc


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats on the new sled! Gheenoes are a lot of fun. I'll be interested to hear what kind of numbers you get out of that 9.9hp. I'd also be interested in seeing how tippy it feels standing on that poling platform especially with 2 people.


----------

